# Dawdon Burn Culvert, Seaham, Durham - June '16



## KM Punk (Aug 10, 2016)

On our way back from a weekend visiting AuntieKnickers & The Stig we decided to follow a few leads along the way. After a run of fails, we had this one on the last of the list. We were glad to find a stone mummy section inside, at least that served as a slight consolation for our journey of fails.
But at least I got to test out my new 10-20mm, loved it.

(1)







(2)






(3)






(4)






(5)






(6)






(7)






(8)






(9)






Cheers for Looking
​


----------



## krela (Aug 10, 2016)

Cute lil one that, thanks!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 10, 2016)

That's very good with a 10-20mm lens, I think that I'll have to buy one and try it out myself.


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 10, 2016)

Sweet as a nut  Quality set and decent location!


----------

